# Gigging Illegal



## jigmaster

Has anyone heard when this is going into affect along with the proposed new Flounder regulations.

Gigging is supposed to be inculded in the no snathcing spearing.....etc. Method?

Willthe Banjust be for Recreational guy's or will it be for Commercial as well?

Hook and Line will be a tough task on getting a limit.


----------



## Shiznik

Haven't heard of any new regs for Flounder coming out.


----------



## Flounderpounder

Is this a "I heard from some guy" kind of thing, or something *actually* being considered?


----------



## minkmaster

In theory, if they made gigging for flounder illegal, do we all believe it would improve the flounder fishery. I mean a flounder spawns by the millions. If they wanted to make sure there are more successful spawns either raise the minimum length limit or place a slot limit to protect the best spawners. Or maybe close gigging in November when they move back out to the ocean. Just don't kill a whole recreational sport that many have loved because then we would just have to shoot them with bows.


----------



## jigmaster

the new reg are starting with instead of the current 12" 10 fish daily bag limit to.>>>>

14" min and 5 fish bag limit.

The Gigging method is on the chopping Block.

The Commercial guys are to blame for the Size bag limit. Guess they feel the recreational guys are taking the food off thier table just because thier Job is commercial fishing... i say screw that needs of the many outweigh the needs of the you. Find another line of work. Like the netters did back in 95' go into Clam farming or something.

However i have gigged florida waters for 25 years and have to say i have never seen so many new commers to the thing, im chalking it up th the power of the internet.

Can remember many a night having the place to myself now more and more i have been cut off on a bank from both commercial and rec guy's. Or working an area only to round a bend and see that there was someone working ahead of me.

The other thing is if you found this productive sport limit who you invite 1 person tells 10 then 10X10 x10 x10 you get the picture....10,00000 !Go get your Fish when you get back you caught them on hook and line.....right) there is no glory in boasting to friends family co workers of the sport.

Lets keep this prized sport to a Minimum



So maybe its for the best.


----------



## kingling

it wouldnt hurt my feelings if they banned gigging from oct1 to dec1

if they did this you would see more flounder then there have ever been but i kinda doubt it will happen

and like said above there are more gigers now then there have ever been


----------



## jigmaster

I forgot November will be a closed season.

I would opt if they removed the Gigging forum from the site. All in favor say i ....nevermind just dont post up

Essentially we have Gigged ourselves right out of Gigging.

Preserve what we have Remove all Photo's posts local's methods rigs etc.

Look at the snapper and Grouper coming down the Pike it hardly makes it worth owning a Boat anymore.


----------



## Death From Above

> *jigmaster (8/1/2009)*I forgot November will be a closed season.
> 
> I would opt if they removed the Gigging forum from the site. All in favor say i ....nevermind just dont post up
> 
> Essentially we have Gigged ourselves right out of Gigging.
> 
> Preserve what we have Remove all Photo's posts local's methods rigs etc.
> 
> Look at the snapper and Grouper coming down the Pike it hardly makes it worth owning a Boat anymore.


I've also been floundering for more than 25 years and I don't have trouble finding them from May-Nov (fishing & gigging). As a matter of fact I've seen the highest flounder numbers in the past 5 years. 

Just because you want the bay to your self (or maybe you just can't compete with your cake pans and 12V camper lights)does notmean it's time to ban flounder gigging or posting gigging reports on the internet.


----------



## jigmaster

I do fine as well ....and yeahi would like the place to myself -so what!

Outside of this the slew ofphotos of slaughtered Flounder and trophy racks dont help.

Say your fishing on a Pier 50 other people out there you start hauling fish in -you will soon find you are asses to elbow with 20 plus other fishers moving in. 

Get the picture........

If you dont believe me take a look at the regs in De,Md.and NJ.

We are talking 1 fish limit and no Gig

Its the OMG effect when non fishing state and federal fishing law makers get a wild hair -shuts it down.

Pass it on so that we might preserve for our children and grandchildren.

Remember the old Photo's from the 40's and 50's with clountless fish being displayed slaughtered and trophied up.

This is history repeating itself,


----------



## mmmmflounder

cake pans and 12V camper lights 

hey where can i get those orhow do i make some that sounds like itmight really work if so maybe its worth a try


----------



## Flounderpounder

> *mmmmflounder (8/2/2009)*cake pans and 12V camper lights
> 
> hey where can i get those orhow do i make some that sounds like itmight really work if so maybe its worth a try


Actually pie pans are better.....but I'm about to go HIGH TECH!!!! Muffin pans w/ LED's!!!!

:grouphug


----------



## Death From Above

> *mmmmflounder (8/2/2009)*cake pans and 12V camper lights
> 
> hey where can i get those orhow do i make some that sounds like itmight really work if so maybe its worth a try


This is the cake pan crap I'm talking about. If you only want to see 25% of the flounders you pass over get some.


----------



## Bill Me

Jigmaster, if I take you out Bluewater fiching, will you teach me how to gig flounder?


----------



## mmmmflounder

hey we just got one of those we run underwater lights.this one, thecake pan,is so you can also see fish that are in 2" of water at the the shoreline


----------



## jigmaster

http://www.floridasportsman.com/confron/c_0411_flounder/


----------



## Death From Above

> *jigmaster (8/2/2009)*http://www.floridasportsman.com/confron/c_0411_flounder/


The same old crap. That article does not include one shred of hard/scientific evidence that flounder numbers have dropped. The whole article is full of BS statements such as "Many old-time recreational flounder fishermen have expressed disgust......" and the "anglers I interviewed said"......... Why doesn't he quote anybody? 

What's really flawed is where he sites 1993 harvest numbers against 2008 numbers. All they are counting is commercial harvest and there were probably5 to 10times the number of commercial flounder giggers in 1993 as there are now. Hell yeah there were more harvested in 1993 than 2008. Stupid/slanted/flawed bullshit!!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

Are you REALLY surprised that it is so slanted?? I mean REALLY? 

We are being slowly brought to our knees by social engineering. Better catch what you can, while the government will let you.

There are so many flounder out there. No way the recreational fishermen are putting a dent in the population. If anyone is hurting it, it would be the shrimpboats. Good luck stopping them.


----------



## Reel Twiztid

> *Death From Above (8/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jigmaster (8/1/2009)*I forgot November will be a closed season.
> 
> I would opt if they removed the Gigging forum from the site. All in favor say i ....nevermind just dont post up
> 
> Essentially we have Gigged ourselves right out of Gigging.
> 
> Preserve what we have Remove all Photo's posts local's methods rigs etc.
> 
> Look at the snapper and Grouper coming down the Pike it hardly makes it worth owning a Boat anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been floundering for more than 25 years and I don't have trouble finding them from May-Nov (fishing & gigging). As a matter of fact I've seen the highest flounder numbers in the past 5 years.
> 
> Just because you want the bay to your self (or maybe you just can't compete with your cake pans and 12V camper lights)does notmean it's time to ban flounder gigging or posting gigging reports on the internet.
Click to expand...

+1...Not sure where these "higher powers" are getting their numbers?


----------



## Reel Twiztid

> *angus_cow_doctor (8/3/2009)*Are you REALLY surprised that it is so slanted?? I mean REALLY?
> 
> We are being slowly brought to our knees by social engineering. Better catch what you can, while the government will let you.
> 
> There are so many flounder out there. No way the recreational fishermen are putting a dent in the population. If anyone is hurting it, it would be the shrimpboats. Good luck stopping them.


Amen!


----------



## TURTLE

> *Death From Above (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jigmaster (8/2/2009)*http://www.floridasportsman.com/confron/c_0411_flounder/
> 
> 
> 
> The same old crap. That article does not include one shred of hard/scientific evidence that flounder numbers have dropped. The whole article is full of BS statements such as "Many old-time recreational flounder fishermen have expressed disgust......" and the "anglers I interviewed said"......... Why doesn't he quote anybody?
> 
> What's really flawed is where he sites 1993 harvest numbers against 2008 numbers. All they are counting is commercial harvest and there were probably5 to 10times the number of commercial flounder giggers in 1993 as there are now. Hell yeah there were more harvested in 1993 than 2008. Stupid/slanted/flawed bullshit!!
Click to expand...

It's all kinda irrelivent.There will always be a group that think because they have been doing something longer then someone else they have more of a right to certin places or techniques.The bottom line is you DON'T!!!! Anything that is fun and fruitfull will always grow, get used to it :banghead You don't have a monopoly on Floundering no matter what way you get em on the plate.


----------



## jigmaster

I just got off the phone with FWC Saltwater Fisheries commission-they stated there was discussion recently from public intrest groups with the commission. Im not sure if these were overlyconcearned citizens seeing our "Good Haul's" orDead flounder pic's plastered here, or if they were justpissed offcommercial Giggers. 

If it were the CommercialGiggers, i cant see them cutting thier own noses off.

Either way somebody is making noise on FLOUNDERGiggingin Tallahassee. 

Changes are sure to come!


----------



## Reel Twiztid

> *TURTLE (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Death From Above (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jigmaster (8/2/2009)*http://www.floridasportsman.com/confron/c_0411_flounder/
> 
> 
> 
> The same old crap. That article does not include one shred of hard/scientific evidence that flounder numbers have dropped. The whole article is full of BS statements such as "Many old-time recreational flounder fishermen have expressed disgust......" and the "anglers I interviewed said"......... Why doesn't he quote anybody?
> 
> What's really flawed is where he sites 1993 harvest numbers against 2008 numbers. All they are counting is commercial harvest and there were probably5 to 10times the number of commercial flounder giggers in 1993 as there are now. Hell yeah there were more harvested in 1993 than 2008. Stupid/slanted/flawed bullshit!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all kinda irrelivent.There will always be a group that think because they have been doing something longer then someone else they have more of a right to certin places or techniques.The bottom line is you DON'T!!!! Anything that is fun and fruitfull will always grow, get used to it :banghead You don't have a monopoly on Floundering no matter what way you get em on the plate.
Click to expand...

It shouldn't be a "rod & reel", "gig" or"I've been doing it this way forever"issue. Reality is, the flounder population around this area has to be the best it's been in years. There are plenty for all. I might be speaking out of turn and of course it's just my opinion...I believe the numbers they are getting are extremely flawed. It might be the same as the snapper ordeal. We have more than we can shake a stick at around here...but South Florida it's hard to find one? I think I can speak for most of these guys that gig...we don't do it to rape the flounder or deplete the population. We do it because it's fun. getting a mess of flatties is just a bonus. What ever they decide we can all live with it. Sure we'll bitch and moan. But what can you do?All I know is, the more government regulates something they really don't know anything about...then what's next? It just seem here lately if you hunt or fish you're getting "lawed" to death.


----------



## Death From Above

> *TURTLE (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Death From Above (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jigmaster (8/2/2009)*http://www.floridasportsman.com/confron/c_0411_flounder/
> 
> 
> 
> The same old crap. That article does not include one shred of hard/scientific evidence that flounder numbers have dropped. The whole article is full of BS statements such as "Many old-time recreational flounder fishermen have expressed disgust......" and the "anglers I interviewed said"......... Why doesn't he quote anybody?
> 
> What's really flawed is where he sites 1993 harvest numbers against 2008 numbers. All they are counting is commercial harvest and there were probably5 to 10times the number of commercial flounder giggers in 1993 as there are now. Hell yeah there were more harvested in 1993 than 2008. Stupid/slanted/flawed bullshit!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all kinda irrelivent.There will always be a group that think because they have been doing something longer then someone else they have more of a right to certin places or techniques.The bottom line is you DON'T!!!! Anything that is fun and fruitfull will always grow, get used to it :banghead You don't have a monopoly on Floundering no matter what way you get em on the plate.
Click to expand...

I agree with you 100% and I hope you aren't lumping me in with the "they have been doing something longer entitlement" crowd. My saying that I've been at it 25 years was just toadd thatI see/gig/catch more flounders now than I did 25 years ago and I've actually seen the numbers steadily increase in the last 5 years. That's just me experience, maybe others are seeing less.

I'm also seeing more giggers now in the summer than I used to and it doesn't bother me a bit. There is so much productive shoreline there is not reason to crowd an area. Also, what most people don't realize is when the flounders are feeding you can come back to the same stretch of shoreline a couple of hours later and pick-up more off the same area that's already been worked. I picked up 35 one night in July poling back and forth on the same 300 yard grass line. 

I don't have a problem with other giggers except in November when all the dumb asses show up. There is absolutely no skill required to gig a mess in November and I could care less if they closed it down during the run. I don't even go then.


----------



## spot remover

I have only been doing this for 14 years and I have not seen this decline that paople are talking about. I believe this is comercial driven.


----------



## stickmyshare

I don't think it'sabout bag limits or how many fish are gigged. It's about the folks who live on the water not wanting people around the shallows ("their water") in the middle of the night. It takes money and connections to get things done in Tally, and most people with money and connections live on the water in Florida.If they could think of a reason,it would be against the law to snook, trout or redfish fish under someone's dock lights. 

My dad grew up in Milton (40's)and gigged flounder as a kid.I grew up in Shalimar on the bay, and we did it all summer long. I won't stop hunting flounder.

If they don't let me gig them, I'll find another way to hunt them. Already have few ideas in mind, but the HUNT will not stop.


----------



## fishing with carl childers

ok here goes, sticking it out here to be chopped off. and feel free i really don't care in the least........BUT maybe if` everyone would'nt post all these pictures of their take thoughts would never occur to regulate . ok, so you gigged a mess. great for you, maybe just show the top 3 fish and let it rest. big game hunter, me catchum lotta flounder, me catchum more than you , me post all my pics to make you jealous. geeeeezz, who cares? i go floundering myself. catch a few, eh sometimes not. what does it matter, i still had fun. lets not see a wonderful thing like floundering go away like the beach net did.don't know bout you guys but i sure miss things like that. my thing is to go , by all means go, have a good time, don't let it turn into a boasting match. remember the regulation authorities have access to ppf too..just a thought . now go ahead rip me a new one.


----------



## kingling

i wish they would ban giggingperiod.

catching them takes so much more skill


----------



## Midnight Rider

> *kingling (8/3/2009)*i wish they would ban giggingperiod.
> 
> catching them takes so much more skill


If you are so against flounder gigging then why do you visit here and keep posting douche bag responses like this one???? This section is for folks that enjoy gigging. Perhalps your "skills" would be much more appreciated on a different section.


----------



## bluffman2

> *kingling (8/3/2009)*i wish they would ban giggingperiod.
> 
> catching them takes so much more skill


so should we do away with bow hunting too???


----------



## Death From Above

> *kingling (8/3/2009)*i wish they would ban giggingperiod.
> 
> catching them takes so much more skill


What skills? Doesn't take much skill to drag a live bait or gulp across the bottom. IMO flounder are about the easiest of the inshore species (except for white trout)to target and consistently catch on a rod/reel.


----------



## Jhoe

> *Death From Above (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *kingling (8/3/2009)*i wish they would ban giggingperiod.
> 
> 
> 
> catching them takes so much more skill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What skills? Doesn't take much skill to drag a live bait or gulp across the bottom. IMO flounder are about the easiest of the inshore species (except for white trout)to target and consistently catch on a rod/reel.
Click to expand...



you've not went spec fishing with mdrobe2... that was easy mode. it almost felt like cheating on a slow night.


----------



## Pace Screaming Eagle

Ben, 

Doesn't your brother commercially gig flounder? I'm sure that he will appreciate your comments.


----------



## kingling

> What skills? Doesn't take much skill to drag a live bait or gulp across the bottom. IMO flounder are about the easiest of the inshore species (except for white trout)to target and consistently catch on a rod/reel.


yea it dosent take much skill to drive a gig ina floundersback where as when you are fishing for them they actually have to be hungry and want to eat what you are presenting to them


----------



## kingling

> If you are so against flounder gigging then why do you visit here and keep posting douche bag responses like this one???? This section is for folks that enjoy gigging. Perhalps your "skills" would be much more appreciated on a different section


the title of this thread should answer your question


----------



## kingling

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage>Ben,
> 
> Doesn't your brother commercially gig flounder? I'm sure that he will appreciate your comments. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


thats my uncle and i think he already knows i despise flounder gigging


----------



## flounder1156

http://www.ccatexas.org/flounder-conservation-at-hand/

when you folks have time read this from Texas Parks and Wildlife on the flounder fishing. Remember, floridahas more anglers/participants and more shoreline, But the overall numbers for both commercial and recreation ,(gigging or hook /line harvest) here in florida has been on the decline. Get ready for the changes!!!!

15" minimum, 6 fish bag, closed to gigging Nov./Dec.


----------



## jigmaster

> *flounder1156 (8/3/2009)*http://www.ccatexas.org/flounder-conservation-at-hand/
> 
> when you folks have time read this from Texas Parks and Wildlife on the flounder fishing. Remember, floridahas more anglers/participants and more shoreline, But the overall numbers for both commercial and recreation ,(gigging or hook /line harvest) here in florida has been on the decline. Get ready for the changes!!!!
> 
> 15" minimum, 6 fish bag, closed to gigging Nov./Dec.




Bet your right on the Money on this one -i think CCA (Coastal Consrvation aasn,)is an active voicein Fl. as well.


----------



## Death From Above

> *kingling (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> What skills? Doesn't take much skill to drag a live bait or gulp across the bottom. IMO flounder are about the easiest of the inshore species (except for white trout)to target and consistently catch on a rod/reel.
> 
> 
> 
> yea it dosent take much skill to drive a gig ina floundersback where as when you are fishing for them they actually have to be hungry and want to eat what you are presenting to them
Click to expand...

The skill is not in sticking the flounder. It's being able to consistently hunt/find them in order to stick them. If you think it's easy, you obviously have not done much flounder gigging. Why do you think so many wait for the fall run?Easy pickings. Any other time of year most those folks would be lucky to track down two or three in a night.


----------



## kingling

> The skill is not in sticking the flounder. It's being able to consistently hunt/find them in order to stick them. If you think it's easy, you obviously have not done much flounder gigging. Why do you think so many wait for the fall run?Easy pickings. Any other time of year most those folks would be lucky to track down two or three in a night.


you have to find flounder to be able to catch them, i thought you of all people would know that

and it is alot harder to get them to eat something. they dont have to be hungry to get stuck in the head


----------



## Death From Above

> *flounder1156 (8/3/2009)*http://www.ccatexas.org/flounder-conservation-at-hand/
> 
> Remember, floridahas more anglers/participants and more shoreline, *But the overall numbers for both commercial and recreation ,(gigging or hook /line harvest) here in florida has been on the decline*. Get ready for the changes!!!!
> 
> 15" minimum, 6 fish bag, closed to gigging Nov./Dec.


There you go....making shit up! Who'scounting the recreation bag? :banghead:banghead:banghead

Nobody, that's who. :banghead:banghead


----------



## Death From Above

> *kingling (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> The skill is not in sticking the flounder. It's being able to consistently hunt/find them in order to stick them. If you think it's easy, you obviously have not done much flounder gigging. Why do you think so many wait for the fall run?Easy pickings. Any other time of year most those folks would be lucky to track down two or three in a night.
> 
> 
> 
> you have to find flounder to be able to catch them, i thought you of all people would know that
> 
> and it is alot harder to get them to eat something. they dont have to be hungry to get stuck in the head
Click to expand...

Exactly what I said.......it's easier to find and catch them with a rod and reel. I've got a dozen spots I could take you to in the morning andyou could pull several off every spot and have our limit by 8am. And it's even easier to find them with a rod/reel at night under lights. More of a challenge and more fun for me to hunt them down with lights and agig.


----------



## flounder1156

> <TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblFullMessage><DIV class=Quote>*flounder1156 (8/3/2009)* <HR class=hr noShade SIZE=1>http://www.ccatexas.org/flounder-conservation-at-hand/
> 
> Remember, floridahas more anglers/participants and more shoreline, *But the overall numbers for both commercial and recreation ,(gigging or hook /line harvest) here in florida has been on the decline*. Get ready for the changes!!!!
> 
> 15" minimum, 6 fish bag, closed to gigging Nov./Dec.</DIV>
> 
> There you go....making shit up! Who'scounting the recreation bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody, that's who.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Dude from above: not making shit up ....creel survey's from Florida Fish and Wildlife Comm.,directed to rec.anglers on the water or at boat ramps.Get ready for the change, its comming!!!!!


----------



## Death From Above

> *flounder1156 (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> <TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%"><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_trRow2><TD id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_tdPostCell3 class=TableCell_Light vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""></TD><TD id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_tdPostCell4 class=TableCell_Light vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblFullMessage><DIV class=Quote>*flounder1156 (8/3/2009)* <HR class=hr SIZE=1 noShade>http://www.ccatexas.org/flounder-conservation-at-hand/
> 
> Remember, floridahas more anglers/participants and more shoreline, *But the overall numbers for both commercial and recreation ,(gigging or hook /line harvest) here in florida has been on the decline*. Get ready for the changes!!!!
> 
> 15" minimum, 6 fish bag, closed to gigging Nov./Dec.</DIV>
> 
> There you go....making shit up! Who'scounting the recreation bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody, that's who.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> 
> 
> Dude from above: not making shit up ....creel survey's from Florida Fish and Wildlife Comm.,directed to rec.anglers on the water or at boat ramps.Get ready for the change, its comming!!!!!
Click to expand...

What are you talking about? What creel surveys? Even FMRI admits there's no adequate info available to assess flounder numbers. Here's quote from the FS article linked earlier in the thread. Maybe you should go back and read it. It's all just a bunch of old farts and a pussy outdoor journalist crying wolf.

"A report by Mike Murphy at Florida Marine Research Institute found, ?that adequate information was not available to assess the condition of southern or gulf flounder stocks in Florida.? The state has a flounder-accounting problem. It makes no sense that Florida allows unlimited commercial catches of flounder when the state has *no idea how many fish are being landed* nor what the actual status of the stocks is. Recreational landings are determined primarily by the feds? random telephone survey, combining total trips times reported catch figures."


----------



## kingling

> Exactly what I said.......it's easier to find and catch them with a rod and reel. I've got a dozen spots I could take you to in the morning andyou could pull several off every spot and have our limit by 8am. And it's even easier to find them with a rod/reel at night under lights. More of a challenge and more fun for me to hunt them down with lights and agig.


i dont care how good you are

your full of shit if you think catching them rod and reel is easieror more productive 

it has been proven nomouros times that gigging is way more effective and more productive than hook and line for flounder. 

your logic is that it is easier to find a fish and get him to eat something rather than finding him and stabbing him in his head wether he is hungry or not 

i must be missing something. someone tell me who is crazy, me or dfa?


----------



## Gump

Fishing with a rod and reel also provides you with an advantage, because you can target fish in deeper water.


----------



## Death From Above

> *kingling (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I said.......it's easier to find and catch them with a rod and reel. I've got a dozen spots I could take you to in the morning andyou could pull several off every spot and have our limit by 8am. And it's even easier to find them with a rod/reel at night under lights. More of a challenge and more fun for me to hunt them down with lights and agig.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont care how good you are
> 
> your full of shit if you think catching them rod and reel is easieror more productive
> 
> it has been proven nomouros times that gigging is way more effective and more productive than hook and line for flounder.
> 
> your logic is that it is easier to find a fish and get him to eat something rather than finding him and stabbing him in his head wether he is hungry or not
> 
> i must be missing something. someone tell me who is crazy, me or dfa?
Click to expand...

Only during the fall run is gigging more effective than rod/reel (for most people). And just like the other guy said, when your gigging your limited to what evers laying on the shoreline. When fishing you can hit all the depths. I don't know where you fish, but if you fish where flounders are they will bite what ever you drag in front of them nearly 100% of the time. How many times have you cleaned flounders you've caught and their bellies are slap full. They feed constantly and can't resist another morsel dragged in front of them. 

I can teach any water headed retard how to catch a flounder. You must have limited skills if you think hooking flounders is a challenge.


----------



## JLMass

> *kingling (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I said.......it's easier to find and catch them with a rod and reel. I've got a dozen spots I could take you to in the morning andyou could pull several off every spot and have our limit by 8am. And it's even easier to find them with a rod/reel at night under lights. More of a challenge and more fun for me to hunt them down with lights and agig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont care how good you are
> 
> 
> 
> your full of shit if you think catching them rod and reel is easieror more productive
> 
> 
> 
> it has been proven nomouros times that gigging is way more effective and more productive than hook and line for flounder.
> 
> 
> 
> your logic is that it is easier to find a fish and get him to eat something rather than finding him and stabbing him in his head wether he is hungry or not
> 
> 
> 
> i must be missing something. someone tell me who is crazy, me or dfa?
Click to expand...



hahaha this looked like it would work


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

> *Death From Above (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *flounder1156 (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblFullMessage><DIV class=Quote>*flounder1156 (8/3/2009)* <HR class=hr noShade SIZE=1>http://www.ccatexas.org/flounder-conservation-at-hand/
> 
> Remember, floridahas more anglers/participants and more shoreline, *But the overall numbers for both commercial and recreation ,(gigging or hook /line harvest) here in florida has been on the decline*. Get ready for the changes!!!!
> 
> 15" minimum, 6 fish bag, closed to gigging Nov./Dec.</DIV>
> 
> There you go....making shit up! Who'scounting the recreation bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody, that's who.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> 
> 
> Dude from above: not making shit up ....creel survey's from Florida Fish and Wildlife Comm.,directed to rec.anglers on the water or at boat ramps.Get ready for the change, its comming!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? What creel surveys? Even FMRI admits there's no adequate info available to assess flounder numbers. Here's quote from the FS article linked earlier in the thread. Maybe you should go back and read it. It's all just a bunch of old farts and a pussy outdoor journalist crying wolf.
> 
> "A report by Mike Murphy at Florida Marine Research Institute found, ?that adequate information was not available to assess the condition of southern or gulf flounder stocks in Florida.? The state has a flounder-accounting problem. It makes no sense that Florida allows unlimited commercial catches of flounder when the state has *no idea how many fish are being landed* nor what the actual status of the stocks is. Recreational landings are determined primarily by the feds? random telephone survey, combining total trips times reported catch figures."
Click to expand...

I agree with DFA on the recreational numbers. Who's around to do the counting? I go floundering at least once a week and sometimes 3 times a week if the conditions are right and I mean EVERY WEEK, except the latter part of December and January. You know how many times I have been checked. NONE, not one single time have I been questioned on how many fish I got. If they were really concerned about this shit you would think that they would have people stationed at every ramp possible taking surveys, but they don't. Yeah, they may end up changing the rules but it won't because of the data they collected. Some pencil pusher will be the one to make the final pen stroke and chances are niether rod nor gig has ever graced his hand!!! That is what really pisses me off. They could give a shit less about us!!! :hoppingmad


----------



## snakeman14

Well let me start off by saying flounder are my favorate inshore fish to catch. I have enjoyed both fishing and gigging them. Both require their own set of skills in finding the fish and staying with them. When it comes to little flounder the skill level is basically about the same. I have gotten to the point though where all I look for anymore is big flounder 4-5lbs +, in my opinion it takesmore skill to catch these bigger flounder than it does to gig them. They are like catching a big bass on bed and take a good amout of time and energy trying to catch them. Thats just my .02.

Anyways, I will say this year has been one of the best years for flounder fishing, but I am still seeing a big decline in the number of 5lb+ fish being caught. I have also seen an explosion in the number of giggers, especially during the fall and this is what bugs me. I dont like the idea of a lowered bag limit, but I would not mind seeing a 15" minimum being placed on them, or a closed season during november. I believe both of these would help the flounder fishery greatly.


----------



## Death From Above

5lb plus flounders are way above average/rare for this area and it's impossible to target them. They're around, but there's not a lot of them, never has been and never will be. Averagefloundersaround hereare between 10"-18"and that goes back for as longasI've been gigging/fishing for them. When you catch or gig a doormat it's pure luck (being in the right place at the right time). JMO


----------



## Reel Twiztid

> *Death From Above (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *kingling (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> What skills? Doesn't take much skill to drag a live bait or gulp across the bottom. IMO flounder are about the easiest of the inshore species (except for white trout)to target and consistently catch on a rod/reel.
> 
> 
> 
> yea it dosent take much skill to drive a gig ina floundersback where as when you are fishing for them they actually have to be hungry and want to eat what you are presenting to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The skill is not in sticking the flounder. It's being able to consistently hunt/find them in order to stick them. If you think it's easy, you obviously have not done much flounder gigging. Why do you think so many wait for the fall run?Easy pickings. Any other time of year most those folks would be lucky to track down two or three in a night.
Click to expand...

*100% right!* 

I wouldn't be upset in the slightest if they would close flounder during thefall run (even though I have been myself). With that said...I have seen21 foot CC's, and just about anything that will floatwith lights rigged gigging fish during this time. Like I said, I'm just as guilty.Personally, I believe they should close it and hope they do...just for the simple fact (which is fact) that they are on their way to laying out...which ensures all of us a better resource.But to say there is a decline with out ACURATE numbers to go by is just another step to regulate ALL fisherman and women. No matter if you gig or fish with a rod and reel. 

Just to clarify for no one that has ever gigged. Like DFA stated it's not as easy as everyone thinks it is. I mainly fish offshore and have done my share of inshore fishing as well. But there is nothing like hunting flounder. I do it for the fun...just as I do it for the fun rod and reel fishing. If someone can't catch them on rod and reel...maybe they need to practice more. I can guarantee it's not because there is a shortage. But like BLUFFMAN stated also..."What's next? Bow hunting?


----------



## TURTLE

> *Death From Above (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *TURTLE (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Death From Above (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jigmaster (8/2/2009)*http://www.floridasportsman.com/confron/c_0411_flounder/
> 
> 
> 
> The same old crap. That article does not include one shred of hard/scientific evidence that flounder numbers have dropped. The whole article is full of BS statements such as "Many old-time recreational flounder fishermen have expressed disgust......" and the "anglers I interviewed said"......... Why doesn't he quote anybody?
> 
> What's really flawed is where he sites 1993 harvest numbers against 2008 numbers. All they are counting is commercial harvest and there were probably5 to 10times the number of commercial flounder giggers in 1993 as there are now. Hell yeah there were more harvested in 1993 than 2008. Stupid/slanted/flawed bullshit!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all kinda irrelivent.There will always be a group that think because they have been doing something longer then someone else they have more of a right to certin places or techniques.The bottom line is you DON'T!!!! Anything that is fun and fruitfull will always grow, get used to it :banghead You don't have a monopoly on Floundering no matter what way you get em on the plate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you 100% and I hope you aren't lumping me in with the "they have been doing something longer entitlement" crowd. My saying that I've been at it 25 years was just toadd thatI see/gig/catch more flounders now than I did 25 years ago and I've actually seen the numbers steadily increase in the last 5 years. That's just me experience, maybe others are seeing less.
> 
> I'm also seeing more giggers now in the summer than I used to and it doesn't bother me a bit. There is so much productive shoreline there is not reason to crowd an area. Also, what most people don't realize is when the flounders are feeding you can come back to the same stretch of shoreline a couple of hours later and pick-up more off the same area that's already been worked. I picked up 35 one night in July poling back and forth on the same 300 yard grass line.
> 
> I don't have a problem with other giggers except in November when all the dumb asses show up. There is absolutely no skill required to gig a mess in November and I could care less if they closed it down during the run. I don't even go then.
Click to expand...

No lumping, sorry to imply.I know what you mean, I have been here on and off my whole life, and I have not seen a decrease in Flounder, but have seen a huge increase in giggers in my nieghborhood.I don't mind though, actually I meet some real good people just by working the area with them.

I just don't want to see a rerun of the Snapper BS.How bad would that suck to have a 2 1/2 month Flounder season?I understand how it looks when you see a post with 100 or so Flounder laid up, I actualy don't get that my self , but it's not against the law so gig away.I do have to ask, what do you do with all those flatties? I mean unless I'm having a huge cook out I only keep what I'm going to eat in 1 meal with my family.If I want to eat Flounder again I go get some more.

I have seen some of these hauls that I don't think I would have room in my deep freezer for, I just think thats not called for, JMO.


----------



## snakeman14

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl20_lblFullMessage>5lb plus flounders are way above average/rare for this area and it's impossible to target them. They're around, but there's not a lot of them, never has been and never will be. Averagefloundersaround hereare between 10"-18"and that goes back for as longasI've been gigging/fishing for them. When you catch or gig a doormat it's pure luck (being in the right place at the right time). JMO


Well lets wait till next month,I haveto do somework on the boatandSeptember is beginning of prime time anyways.Every flounder I catch I will post. Yes you can target them, I have been doing it now for about 3 years, and about got it to a science. Its all about what kind of bait you use, knowing the body of water you are fishing,and setting up for the right conditions. Basically the same thing you do when you go and target big bass on bed.Dont expect to go out and do it everytrip, but set up for it and put your time and energy into it and it will pay off.Yeah catching big doormats these days is getting more difficult due to fishing pressure, but you can still target them, trust me. Last year I was not able to fish for them as much as I would have liked but still managed to catch 4 flounder, 3 weighing 5 lbs and one weighing 6lbs. 

If you think about it fishing is nothing but luck, it just takes skill to tip the luck in your favor.


----------



## kingling

> Only during the fall run is gigging more effective than rod/reel (for most people). And just like the other guy said, when your gigging your limited to what evers laying on the shoreline. When fishing you can hit all the depths. I don't know where you fish, but if you fish where flounders are they will bite what ever you drag in front of them nearly 100% of the time. How many times have you cleaned flounders you've caught and their bellies are slap full. They feed constantly and can't resist another morsel dragged in front of them.
> 
> I can teach any water headed retard how to catch a flounder. You must have limited skills if you think hooking flounders is a challenge.


i guess that me and you will never see things the same

all i can say is i hope you have fun gigging because it is like dog hunting, itwill eventually come to an end

have a great day


----------



## PMac

You guys will spend hours on this site calling each other names but not one of you will write, call, or contact your state representative to let them know you dissaprove of anymore fishing regulations regarding flounder or any other species.That is where the people who want to fish differ from the environmental wackos who are very quietly trying to end fishing. Those environmental nutjobs don't mind contacting your politicians at all. It isn't like it cuts into their fishing time! I was initially sceptical of suggestions that right wing environmentalist were trying to end recreational fishing over the long term. But the more I see and read, the more junk science I see being used, the more I realize that it is really just a case wherethe people wanting to see fishing limited and or abolished are just better organized and motivated than we are. If the sportfisherman and women of this country don't start working as hard or harder than the groups who are trying to do away with recreational fishing in this country, there will be a day where no fishing zones will be the norm and fishing will be almost 100% catch and release.


----------



## Reel Twiztid

> *PMac (8/4/2009)*You guys will spend hours on this site calling each other names but not one of you will write, call, or contact your state representative to let them know you dissaprove of anymore fishing regulations regarding flounder or any other species.That is where the people who want to fish differ from the environmental wackos who are very quietly trying to end fishing. Those environmental nutjobs don't mind contacting your politicians at all. It isn't like it cuts into their fishing time! I was initially sceptical of suggestions that right wing environmentalist were trying to end recreational fishing over the long term. But the more I see and read, the more junk science I see being used, the more I realize that it is really just a case wherethe people wanting to see fishing limited and or abolished are just better organized and motivated than we are. If the sportfisherman and women of this country don't start working as hard or harder than the groups who are trying to do away with recreational fishing in this country, there will be a day where no fishing zones will be the norm and fishing will be almost 100% catch and release.


*WELL SAID!!!!:clap*

It shouldn't even be a angler VS gigger issue. And we certainly shouldn't spend our time at each others throat. Just in the time it took me to type this...It could have been a e-mail to my State Rep.


----------



## need2fish

I know you guys are for stronger enforcement of immigration laws but gigging illegals??!! Man you guys are hard core.....oh you meant flounder regs....never mind.



I do wonder though how a Canadian sounds when you gig him.


----------



## Death From Above

> *PMac (8/4/2009)*You guys will spend hours on this site calling each other names but not one of you will write, call, or contact your state representative to let them know .................................


Wrong!!!!! I got Murzin (494-7330) on speed dial. His staffers hate it when I call. He don't know the difference between a flounder and a blue gill, but he will listen.

And who's doing the "name calling"? We're just having a debate.


----------



## jigmaster

> *PMac (8/4/2009)*You guys will spend hours on this site calling each other names but not one of you will write, call, or contact your state representative to let them know you dissaprove of anymore fishing regulations regarding flounder or any other species.That is where the people who want to fish differ from the environmental wackos who are very quietly trying to end fishing. Those environmental nutjobs don't mind contacting your politicians at all. It isn't like it cuts into their fishing time! I was initially sceptical of suggestions that right wing environmentalist were trying to end recreational fishing over the long term. But the more I see and read, the more junk science I see being used, the more I realize that it is really just a case wherethe people wanting to see fishing limited and or abolished are just better organized and motivated than we are. If the sportfisherman and women of this country don't start working as hard or harder than the groups who are trying to do away with recreational fishing in this country, there will be a day where no fishing zones will be the norm and fishing will be almost 100% catch and release.


Absolutely!!! here is your link to get something done about it!I am only one Voice. I attached our concerns along with this Forum postcut and pasted to show how concerned we are about Gigging in the future.

Again i am only one voice- those of you who feel you have the abaility to articulate thoughts, facts and feelings so that we might preserve thisSport, i encourage you to do so.>>>

http://myfwc.com/CONTACT/Contact_commissioners.htm

Please share any corispondence from the commission with the rest of us.

I have not heard back from any of them as of yet.

We may have to band together on this one.


----------



## Shiznik

I've been reading this post as it grows and I finally wanted to chime in. Me myself, I fish for what I call "enough". I mean that to me being a recreational Flounder gigger has really been a challenge to me. I have went over the last two years many nights, one night was 9 hours and just saw a 9" juvenile one. I at best have only brought home 3 in the cooler. And to me, that is what I call "enough". I don't ever have the luck when going and don't have it to a science but here's my point. If they create a "closed season", then all the ones of us who have finally payed money to rig our boats, will only be "more" concentrated at the ends of their docks during "open season". II have people come out threatening me with calling the Sheriff's Dept. and calling me names, if they only knew I either only had "one" in my cooler, and that would be on a good night, maybe they would'nt be so judgemental. These guys on here who can post a "mess" of flatties, hats off to them! Meaning, their day has come to where they finally got into some. The people wanting to fuss about the population of Flounder, will soon after, want to make it illeagal all together because they won't be able to sleep at night because it will look like a parking lot lit up because of the "open season". I'll stop soon, but think about it, during "General Gun" season, the plot thickens and it will if they make a "closed season" to where we all will have to try and be on the water at the same time. I go when I can go, and do it around my work schedule, its all recreation to me.

Last point, if this happens then they should make the commercial fisherman, to include by catch from nets all be closed during that season for harvest of Flounder. That way, when its all said and done, and we get to fill the gennys, aren't there supposed to be "more" Flounder to be around? Honestly, the amount posted on this forum throughout the year to me is not a threat to the population of them. I read on here not long ago how the female Flounder reproduces in a fairly large number per year. 

Everyone is entitled to their opinion and mine is, we all are aware of what we are doing, and the day I get to stick (10) of them, well, I'm making some phone calls and I will be feeding some more friends or family with that fish. None will be wasted. Thats what we are suppose to be doing right, helping others make it through the economic crunch we are in? They aren't always sitting on extra cash to pay the retail price for what the comercial guys have put on Flounder. Its not cheap in our area, and I like to eat my fish fresh after its caught, not re-iced for the sales the next day. Okay, I will stop ranting, but this post is good! 

later guys,

Chris


----------



## stickmyshare

Shiznik says "II have people come out threatening me with calling the Sheriff's Dept. and calling me names, ..."

Like I said in a previous post...I believe this is the driving force behind trying to outlaw gigging. These people think they own the water to end of the dock over to their neighbors dock. They believe the shallow water is their backyard. Not everyone on the water feels this way, but it only takes a couple of "connected people". I'm actually surprised more people are nothassled about the noise of their generators at 1AM.

It doesn't matter how you get 10 fish...it's still 10 fish. Lowering the limit is one thing, but banning a longtime tradition over bag limits is BS.


----------



## captwesrozier

well well well...it seems you all have been sitting around fat and happy gigging all your flounders which are every where.



you should have come out in support of the red snappers when we were in destin this year.



flounder was brought up but no flounder fishermen there. there were those other groups who wanted to BANNED flounder gigging. their voices were heard!



so stop your bitching on this forum and start writing your FWC and tell them what you think. see when the next meeting is and BE THERE!



if you are not active and hope the guy next to you will be...your floundering days will be on a computer game called "gigging flounder at home"



DFA...you are right there are not any 5lb flounders anymore...that is the reason why they are going to change your limits both bag and size. also why should they close the fall run and not during the other seasons when you are catching them...that seems a little selfish on your part. why not close it down in march may and june when they are coming back into the waters ways...give them a chance to get on the rivers and produce eggs to go back and spawn!



well guys it is in your back yard now! are you going to sit at your computer or do something about it?



myself i am going to do something about it!



tight lines and great fishing adventures!


----------



## snakeman14

Alright I have been called in a few Pms (you know who you are) that I am full of shit and that you can not catch 5lb Flounder. Yes you can, and yes you can target them. Its all about knowing where to fish, when to fish, and using big enough of a bait to weed out the little guys, and putting your time into it. Door mat size flounder are getting harder and harder to find and catch cause of the constant pressure put on the smaller flounder. But just to show yall here is 3 of the 4 flounder that were over 5lbs that I caught last fall. 



















The one on the left weighed 6 1/2lbs and the one on the right weighed 5 3/4lbs



















This guy weighed just over 5lbs.

Yes BigFlounder do exist and they can be targeted......but ifwe dont start protecting the fisheries we can saygood bye to fish this size. Forthose of you who called me out, I would love to take you out one day and show you how it is done, butyou have to be willing to beon the water all day and put your time into it. 

And for those of you interested my dadworks for FWC and trust me ifwe are not on the phone talkin to the guys in Tallahassee about turkey hunting regs its about flounder regs. I voice my opinion about it anytime I can. So instead of sitting on here calling me outwhy dont you send a few emails over to the FWC office and complain to themabout the new regs that are being proposed. Cause honestly I think it would work out for us alot better if we worked together on this.


----------



## kingling

brian 

your my hero


----------



## Death From Above

> *captwesrozier (8/6/2009)*well well well...it seems you all have been sitting around fat and happy gigging all your flounders which are every where.
> 
> 
> DFA...you are right there are not any 5lb flounders anymore...that is the reason why they are going to change your limits both bag and size. also why should they close the fall run and not during the other seasons when you are catching them...that seems a little selfish on your part. why not close it down in march may and june when they are coming back into the waters ways...give them a chance to get on the rivers and produce eggs to go back and spawn!


Idid not use the word "anymore". I said 5 pounders were "way above average for this area".It's always been that way and it has nothing to do with gigging/fishing bag limits. How is closing the fall runbeing selfish. There would still be 10 months for "everybody" to fish for and gig them. You know as well as I do that during the fall run the flounders are concentrating in mass numbers towards the passes which makes them easy pickings. Only happens once during the year and the females are full of eggs.


----------



## captwesrozier

DFA...so what you are saying we need to close 2 months of the year to floundering? i would disagree on closing october and november or november and december...not to many anglers fishing those months...everybody is hunting. most spawning flounder go out during the front and they go out by means of deeper water...not on the beach. so most giggers do not see the major population head out...now if they are hook and lining they will certainly be able to catch them.

as far as the quantity of flounder killed during october through december...much less than say during the months of april may and june...not only do you have lots of hook and line anglers catching these flounders you have a lot of flounder giggers as well during the early summer months.

i think you are selfish because in your own words you do not fish for flounder during the fall yet you want to stop those who do! i would back you if you gave up one of your best months to catch flounder. then i would know you truely want to help the resource.

as for 5 lbers...there use to be plenty of flounder that sizes...acutually a 5 lb fish was just a tad over average on many nights of gigging as well as catching 1 to 2 a trip on hook and line. my family has hooked and lined flounder to 12 lbs and gigged many 7 to 10 lbers.

the fishery is in a decline whether you want to believe it or not. it is happening all over the gulf coast as well as the eastern coast. when my family gigged flounder hard you may have seen a couple of boats on the weekends. now there are hundreds of boats capable and when you go out i always see on any given night a half dozen.

you may be catching flounder and in record numbers as i am as well! this does not mean the flounder population is not in decline. you have to look at the size of the fish. you should have a cross population of small medium and large fish. we have plenty of small fish and a good number of medium fish but the trophy fish are fewer and fewer. we also need to have what population of fish we have to spawn at 60%. what does this mean...if there were 100 female flounder total in the bay you would need 60 of those flounder to spawn. they would create 2 flounder each to reach maturity in two years. this would be 120 flounder. now if the first 100 flounder were all caught or killed some way or some how you have now increased your population by 20...anything less and you would eventually eliminate them. now this is an example as to why a certain percentage of the population MUST SPAWN every year.

how do you achieve this...well that is the hard part...you have catch data from the commercial harvesters and nothing from the recreational angler. so you have to put a number of some sort for recreational catches...then figure what the smallest fish that can be caught and harvested to the largest fish. then how many per person per day of fishing. then monitor and hope your guess was real close to the true population of flounder.

what you cannotdo is say i am catching lots of flounder so there is no problem.

DFA i hope you will team with me to make sure not for us but for our grand kids they are able to catch the flounder you and i have been able to catch these many years. what say you?


----------



## minkmaster

I am no fisheries biologist but is that not why they form slot limits most of the time for other fish species to let the spawners spawn and then allow one trophy over a certain length.


----------



## jigmaster

I did receive response from the FWC commission today.........it's not about tooo many hick's getting too colse to rich peoples dock's and not declining numbers or any other far out imaginary agendas.

It's about thembeing declared as"Gamefish" this would automatically preclude them from Gigging not the Gigging issue itself.

I replied to see if this would include a game stamp?

Looks like they will be included in with other Florida Gamefish Snook,Trout and Red's.

After this i'm sure we can still Gigg Mullett and Sheepshead.

Idoubt Mullett or Sheepshead will ever reach Gamefish status.

Try and Gigg a Redfish today!I used to back in the 80's, after it was deemed a Gamefish that was the end.:banghead


----------



## capt dave

I think they are missing the target alltogether by shooting at us recreational guys or commercial fishermen. Anyone who has never seen the by-catch from a shrimp net wouldnt understand but my first time seeing it I couldnt believe my eyes my first thought was how in the world is there any fish left in the bay and it was only a 16 ft. rec. net. There were literaly hundreds and hundreds of small flounder specs red fish croakers u-name-it. It was almost scarry seeing this and beeing a recreational fisherman and that was justONE PULL!!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

so, those fish that are caught as bycatch. Can any of those fish be kept or do they all have to be dumped overboard already dead?


----------



## John B.

> *capt dave (8/12/2009)*I think they are missing the target alltogether by shooting at us recreational guys or commercial fishermen. Anyone who has never seen the by-catch from a shrimp net wouldnt understand but my first time seeing it I couldnt believe my eyes my first thought was how in the world is there any fish left in the bay and it was only a 16 ft. rec. net. There were literaly hundreds and hundreds of small flounder specs red fish croakers u-name-it. It was almost scarry seeing this and beeing a recreational fisherman and that was justONE PULL!!


that is the truth!, i have seen it first hand myself, and it is amazing what gets caught in a shrimp net being pulled by a 22' boat for 5 pulls, 5 minutes each.


----------



## Shiznik

{It's about thembeing declared as"Gamefish" this would automatically preclude them from Gigging not the Gigging issue itself.

I replied to see if this would include a game stamp?

Looks like they will be included in with other Florida Gamefish Snook,Trout and Red's.}

***************************************************************************************

Am I missing an update on the flatties? I still think if they place it on the gamefish list, or like listed above, the commercial guys should not be allowed to have them at all. You don't see Redfish being locally caught and sold at the Seafood Markets here in Florida. If they want to catch one, they should either use a rod and be in the slot or if they put it on the stamp list, but a stamp just like all the rest of us.

Guess I'm just venting,,,,


----------



## Frayed Knot

The forum has something to do with the increased traffic. I've seen everything from kayak's to 21 foot Cape Horns getting after the last year. This is why I have resorted to gigging in alabama waters.


----------



## mdrobe2

> *Jhoe (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Death From Above (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *kingling (8/3/2009)*i wish they would ban giggingperiod.
> 
> catching them takes so much more skill
> 
> 
> 
> What skills? Doesn't take much skill to drag a live bait or gulp across the bottom. IMO flounder are about the easiest of the inshore species (except for white trout)to target and consistently catch on a rod/reel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you've not went spec fishing with mdrobe2... that was easy mode. it almost felt like cheating on a slow night.
Click to expand...

Thank you jhoe...


----------



## choppedliver

> It's all kinda irrelivent.There will always be a group that think because they have been doing something longer then someone else they have more of a right to certin places or techniques.The bottom line is you DON'T!!!! Anything that is fun and fruitfull will always grow, get used to it :banghead You don't have a monopoly on Floundering no matter what way you get em on the plate.


+10!

I been doing it since Jesus was born so all you whipper snappers aren't allowed! I found it first!!! 



If would say that when I could no longer go catch red snapper, I went gigging MORE. So blame the douche bag gubberment for more people resorting to fish they can actually catch year around!!!!



And the internet , surely has something to do with more people taking up the sport, and I think that is a good thing. The internet is good at spreading information, and that also is a good thing.



The more of us there is, the more people that are going to jump the gubberment's shit when they try to take our sport away! Power in numbers people!


----------



## banjovie

It would suck if they banned gigging. Though i am new to the forum, i have gigged/fished for flounder since the 80,s here in the panhandle. I have never got a limmit by gigging, buthave limmited out with a rod and reel. I find i let lots of small slot fish go because it is nearly impossible to make an accurate measurement underwater, so my minninum size limmit is 14"ish. I know that most giggers use this as well. A 12 inch fish dont yeild enough meat to bother with in my opinion. The forum does get people involved with the sport, i think that is a good thing, its a great sport. I choose to gigg in areas not known to produce the catches, like the FP pass areas, and other known spots. So i rarely see anyone when i am gigging. The down side of that is i only catch a few. In my opinion flounder are not in danger, and the rec guys are not even making a dent in the population. For those that believe gigging is the easy way to get a flat fish, based on a few photos on this forum, what they you dont realise is the countless hours of walking without seeing anything in bullshark and stingray infested water, with a gator thrown in for good measure. So when you do see a pic of a nice doormat they deserve to show their trophy. Most of this is based on the waders.


----------



## deadeyedave

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl17_lblFullMessage>Are you REALLY surprised that it is so slanted?? I mean REALLY? 

We are being slowly brought to our knees by social engineering. Better catch what you can, while the government will let you.

There are so many flounder out there. No way the recreational fishermen are putting a dent in the population. If anyone is hurting it, it would be the shrimpboats. Good luck stopping them. (angus cow doctor)




Remember, floridahas more anglers/participants and more shoreline, *But the overall numbers for both commercial and recreation ,(gigging or hook /line harvest) here in florida has been on the decline*. Get ready for the changes!!!!

15" minimum, 6 fish bag, closed to gigging Nov./Dec.

There you go....making shit up! Who'scounting the recreation bag?









Nobody, that's who.









<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblPostSignature>*DFA*

I got Murzin (494-7330) on speed dial. His staffers hate it when I call. Right on lets all start calling. I know I will be in the morning!!!

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage>well well well...it seems you all have been sitting around fat and happy gigging all your flounders which are every where.

you should have come out in support of the red snappers when we were in destin this year.

flounder was brought up but no flounder fishermen there. there were those other groups who wanted to BANNED flounder gigging. their voices were heard! (captwesrozier). Exactly!!! We all have to get organized if we want to prevent this from becoming a reality!!!

Deadeye


----------



## 2112

> *kingling (8/6/2009)*brian
> 
> your my hero


...And Ben, you are nothing but a troll on a sub-forum you have no buisness contributing to.

In Texas we are at a 14" minimum 5 bag possesion limit. Yea, it sux but it's still legal to gig.

The feds say the same here about fewer fish blah-blah whilst I am seeing more Flounder in the past 5 years than ever before.

I say, if it is as bad as they say then shut down all of November and December to all methods for taking flounder. In Texas it is illegal to gig in November and it's comming to a shore near you. (Why should it be illegal to gig while the hook takes way more than the point)

Attend you're local scope meetings so you're voice can be heard

STFU, Ben.


----------



## submariner

The interesting thing is that when someone voices an opinion differnt than your's, you attack the person, not the statement. Show a little tolerance. That personmaybe never came in with a limit of flounder.


----------



## nextstep

snakeman 

keep on fishin bro!

you are probably one of the youngest posting on this thread, but one of the most mature and sensible.

my hopes are that you follow in your fathers footsteps and make a real differenceto our local fisheries.

:clap


----------



## submariner

> *nextstep (2/12/2010)*snakeman
> 
> keep on fishin bro!
> 
> you are probably one of the youngest posting on this thread, but one of the most mature and sensible.
> 
> my hopes are that you follow in your fathers footsteps and make a real differenceto our local fisheries.
> 
> :clap




+1 :bowdown


----------

